# New Clausing 8520 owner...collet question



## zakruvalcaba (Jun 4, 2018)

So I just recently sold my round column Rong Fu RF31 and purchased a Clausing 8520 locally. I get it home in a couple of weeks and in the meantime would like to source a set of collets so that I can start using the machine as soon as it arrives. The RF31 used R8 collets and so they all went with the machine since I couldn't use them. Ideally I'd like to pick up a quality set of US-based collets if they're around but will opt for a Chinese set with a quick change holder if anyone has had good luck with any particular set. So I guess my questions are: Is there a source for a good used set of US-made MT2 collets? If not, which Chinese sets have you guys had good luck with on these Clausings? Thanks!


----------



## jcp (Jun 4, 2018)

I got lucky with mine and it came with the original collets. I did some research on other options and I think Little Machine Shop sells a set or individual and also check Shars. I think both are Chinese. There are a couple of US manufactures but they a pretty steep in price.


----------



## zakruvalcaba (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah I've purchased quite a bit from both companies and am familiar with their quality. Was just hoping for some other options other than Chinese stuff.


----------



## jcp (Jun 4, 2018)

Hardinge still makes them.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 4, 2018)

You are lucky they are MT#2, mine 8520 was B&S 7, a lot harder to find.


----------



## zakruvalcaba (Jun 5, 2018)

I ended up buying a set on Amazon. Collet holder with a MT2 shank and a set of ER32 collects.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome. How do you know the new to you Clausing mill has a MT2 taper? That mill came in several flavors...Dave


----------



## zakruvalcaba (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you. I've posted before in the RF31 forum so I'm not new to the forum but certainly a rookie in the machining world. 

Ordinarily, I probably wouldn't. But 1, I assumed that all 8520's had MT2 tapers and 2, the previous owner used a collet holder with a MT2 taper on it. He didn't include the collets because he was going to use them on his Atlas lathe which was also MT2.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 5, 2018)

Buffalo21 said:


> You are lucky they are MT#2, mine 8520 was B&S 7, a lot harder to find.



I got my Brown & Sharpe #7 collets for my old horizontal mill at Little Machine Shop:

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2999&category=

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4312&category=


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 6, 2018)

Congrats nice little mill, need pictures it's a must see ,,, almost on here,,,. And welcome to the site.


----------



## zakruvalcaba (Jun 6, 2018)

I'll post pics for sure. I'll be picking it up next week. I have some questions on it, so I'm sure more posts will be coming.


----------

